# Slide dimmer, Possible....



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

I've been looking into the possibility of a touch slide dimmer on top of the notification bar. I've seen and used it on the Gnex and Galaxy S2. I wonder could it possible to integrate this small but very nice feature to the greatest phone around, of course the thunderbolt. If this is possible I for one would love to see it.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

it shows up as an option in the CM7 settings, but it's never really worked for me...I've been using Display Brightness since before rooting and like it a lot.


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

This is with Skyraider...


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

thedio said:


> This is with Skyraider...


 not in quick settings its where you touch the. Status bar right where the battery icon and signal bar is located, and you slide you finger across that area to dim the screen.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I have this on liquids 3.1. Unless it was cm7? Didn't really work that well though just kept releasing the pull down bar

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## Forgetful (Jul 23, 2011)

liquid 3.2 has this as a option. It doesn't work super fluidly


----------



## Haydenpup (Jul 31, 2011)

I use this feature in cm7 (thundershed). I found it works pretty well. It works more consistently if you touch + hold, then slide. Don't have to hold long, just enough that it's a touch + slide motion instead of a continuous slide.

There's a little delay before it reacts so I usually touch, hold, swipe right until it brightens (which results in being brighter than I need) then before releasing my finger, swipe left to dim it down to where I want it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Haydenpup said:


> I use this feature in cm7 (thundershed). I found it works pretty well. It works more consistently if you touch + hold, then slide. Don't have to hold long, just enough that it's a touch + slide motion instead of a continuous slide.
> 
> There's a little delay before it reacts so I usually touch, hold, swipe right until it brightens (which results in being brighter than I need) then before releasing my finger, swipe left to dim it down to where I want it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


How do I turn it n?

This post has been XOOMED here


----------



## mad96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Haydenpup said:


> I use this feature in cm7 (thundershed). I found it works pretty well. It works more consistently if you touch + hold, then slide. Don't have to hold long, just enough that it's a touch + slide motion instead of a continuous slide.
> 
> There's a little delay before it reacts so I usually touch, hold, swipe right until it brightens (which results in being brighter than I need) then before releasing my finger, swipe left to dim it down to where I want it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


 Thank-you for the response, I have Shed on one of my backups so i might restore this and see how he has it buried on the system, lol


----------

